
Jeff Vogel of Spiderweb Software (Indie RPGs) AMA on Reddit - nlawalker
https://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/d3c10i/im_jeff_vogel_founder_of_spiderweb_software_since/
======
nlawalker
Jeff Vogel's blog post "Why All of Our Games Look Like Crap"[1] and its
follow-up "I am the Cheapest Bastard in Indie Games"[2], about the design
decisions and tradeoffs in his games (particularly around the art and its
cost) got a lot of traction here.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20765521](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20765521)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20804998](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20804998)

